# where has the lister thread gone



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm very sad to see that the lister thread has gone :-( maybe because no one is currently having treatment there. so what I'm suggesting is maybe we start a Lister thread for all the ladies who have gone on to have babies with the help of the Lister. 

it really makes me sad to think that this once very popular thread has died!!!! it was a life line for me when going through treatment and i know lot's of us who used the thread did go on to have very successful treatment so it'll be nice to get chatting with them all again

what do you think  

Allyson


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

its gone on to second page because no one posts anymore.

hows the twins doing


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Are you looking for this: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=125559.0

It was on pg 2 xx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

hiya haylea wow look at you your huge and i bet you love it 

twins are 5 months now and a real handful just had a good maon on the twins thread i ain't gonna moan about them to you i don't wanna scare you. 

how you finding it?? enjoying your preganancy?? it's very strange ain't it carrying twins, i bet they are moving loads already you found out what they are?? i think the best thing about twin preganacy is all the scans you get i lovedseeing my little beans every 4 weeks fantastic

sad nop one posts on the lister thread any more don't you think

allyson xx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

opps 2 boys how fab!! was it defo 20 week scan told me 2 girls!!! then 24 weeks scan said one of each!!!


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi Hayley and Ally 

Hayley your bump looks fab , you must be so excited !!!!

Ally hope your ok , I agree its sads that the thread has disappeared, must admit do find it tricky to grab 5 mins nowadays as Isabella takes up all my time , not that I would have things any other way .... wonder how all other lister ladies are 

CJ xxxx


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Girls

Im glad that you girls have posted I have been looking to see where people are but there was nothing 

Hayley - U are huge  2 boys have u any name for them 

Ally - wow your twins are 5 months wow thats gone quick have u any new pic's

CJ - how are u hun hows Isabella have u any pic's  I love looking at pic's

Emily is 15 weeks now but 8 weeks corrected as she was 8 weeks early she is 12lb now and I have just started weaning as she loves her food.

I do think we should have a thread for us that have had babies due to the Lister it was nice to hear your all ok 

Julie x


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

ok ive asked rosie if we can have a 'lister egg share bumps and babies' thread


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Done that for you ladies.  Here it is: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=142950.0

Rosie. xxx


----------

